# Cesar keeping cool- the best way!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like he's enjoying himself! i like how he flops over instead of laying down normally


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG. i do love this dog.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol bath time! We had similar fun today, took out the pool and I dumped the first bucket on the ground, Jersey jumps in the pool, then runs to the muddy dirt and decides to start rolling around making a damn mess of herself.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah--- dogs and mud puddles. Mateo would be right there in with him...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He is so adorable! He looking like he was ready to start swimming any second and there just wasn't enough water to do it in! Too, too, cute!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yeah--- dogs and mud puddles. Mateo would be right there in with him...


yeh i could see them fighting for it! Cesar would be trying to shove Mateo out but he wouldnt even notice LOL


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

That was great. He was having the best time. Good thing he doesn't have long hair.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> yeh i could see them fighting for it! Cesar would be trying to shove Mateo out but he wouldnt even notice LOL


Yup. I can so visualize that happening, LOL...


----------

